
Liddiard Wheels - cyang08
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TOV-NBD70
======
bickov
Moonwalked [http://coub.com/view/d9ncc](http://coub.com/view/d9ncc)

------
Kinnard
Very cool. Definitely deserves to get noticed by HN.

